
Webdings - miyuru
https://www.microsoft.com/typography/web/fonts/webdings/
======
gvb
Flashback to [1997]! J [1]

"The font will be included with Internet Explorer 4..."

"Because Webdings is a fully functional TrueType font it will look great on
screen and in print..."

"this[sic] page was last updated 8 July 1997"

The "Terms of use" link is broken "We are sorry, the page you requested cannot
be found."

[1] [https://www.buzzfeed.com/kasiagalazka/smiley-faces-
js](https://www.buzzfeed.com/kasiagalazka/smiley-faces-js)

